# yeast?



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

I see yeast as an ingredient in catalyst. anyone know what it does and if bakers yeast can be used and what it would be used for? and how? 
puff


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

i use cookie dough and mix with shakes, its good, on the second thought you can try with bread maker hmmm?  just fan leaves shakes no buds  u do not want buds to heat in that bread machine  waste of time.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

HEY, I'm suposed to be the funny guy around here.
puff


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 15, 2008)

I think yeast is several types of bacteria.  That bacteria can be used to breakdown the organic nutrients we add to our soil or teas.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks screwdriver. Have you ever used bakers yeast or heard of anyone useing it? Thanks
puff


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 15, 2008)

I have used it in teas.  I'm not sure if its the best type of bacteria to use.  There are other sources of bacteria to use such as in compost.  Then you focus on increasing the amount of those bacteria in your teas or soil by giving them a good environment to thrive.  Another source is some zyme products.  The one I use is for ponds.  The container says it contains beneficial bacteria to breakdown organic matter in ponds.  I surmise it should work in my teas in a similar fashion.   Remember I'm stoned.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 16, 2008)

so am I , but thanks for the info anyway. makes sense.
puff


----------



## FlyByNight (Jul 16, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> I think yeast is several types of bacteria.  That bacteria can be used to breakdown the organic nutrients we add to our soil or teas.


Nope, yeast is yeast and not several types of bacteria.  Yeast is our friend in bread and beer but not in our girlfriends.  Bacteria is a whole different ballgame!


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 16, 2008)

yeast and water with sugar and a air-bubble machine make decent  co2


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 16, 2008)

> What are yeasts? Yeasts belong to the phylum Thalophytes. Members of this phylum form the most basic division of organisms in the plant kingdom, and are an undifferentiated group. Yeasts belong to this phylum along with other funghi, algae, and bacteria. Since funghi lack chlorophyll, they are dependent for food upon other organism's production of organic food matter. (Pyler) Thus, yeast must be fed to accomplish the task of leavening the dough. Yeast used in bread baking belongs to the genus Saccharomycetes and the species cerevisiae. More about this below.





> Yeast are a tiny form of fungi or plant-like microorganism (visible only under a microscope) that exist in or on all living matter i.e. water, soil, plants, air, etc. A common example of a yeast is the bloom we can observe on grapes. As a living organism yeast needs sugars, water and warmth to stay alive. In addition, albumen or nitrogenous material are also necessary for yeast to thrive.
> 
> There are hundreds of different species of yeast identified in nature, but the genus and species most commonly used for baking is Saccharomyces cereviae. The scientific name Saccharomyces cerevisiae, means 'a mold which ferments the sugar in cereal (saccharo-mucus cerevisiae) to produce alcohol and carbon dioxide'. Yeast needs energy to survive, and has a number of ways to attain that energy.   Fermentation and respiration are two ways   The ultimate reaction of importance in this process is the an-aerobic conversion of simple sugars to ethyl alcohol and carbon dioxide during alcoholic fermentation as shown below. Although not shown in the fermentation reaction,  numerous other end products are formed during the course of fermentation


hxxp://www.theartisan.net/The_Artisan_Yeast_Treatise_Section_One.htm


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks BBP, hundreds of different species? well I'm guessin' bakers yeast probably isn't the one, or one of the one's they are useing in catalyst. but I could be wrong, not likley. The search for organic goodies continues. 
puff


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 27, 2008)

Baker's yeast is Saccaromyces cerevisae..  Plants don't mind it at all..  I feed my backset and lees from ferments, and distillations to soil..  Which is pretty much yeast (alive and dead), and unfermentable molasses compounds..  The yeast perform various enzymatic processes when alive, and when they're dead they offer a wide range of micros..
There is a ton of natural yeast everywhere in the forest..


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually, what else is in Catalyst?  I'm curious whether the yeast could survive in the solution, or if they're just there for their contents..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 29, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> yeast and water with sugar and a air-bubble machine make decent co2


what would the bubble do and what kind of maching? like the childs toy
i was thinkin of doing this in 2-4L bottles with a cap 

an air hose in the lid running to the top of my plants so the co2 falls directly on them 

would this work?


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 29, 2008)

Adding a bubbler will allow dissolved O2 into the water, and instead of anaerobically fermenting sugar as in C6H12O6 -> 2 C2H5OH + 2 CO2 + heat, they will go into a yeast reproduction mode and the dominant reaction will be C6H12O6 + 6 O2 -> 6 CO2 + 6 H2O + more heat..  Basically triples the efficiency if you don't want to produce alcohol as well, and it doesn't build up as much alcohol so you can keep adding sugar for a longer period..  Its important to make sure the yeast have something nutritious to eat as well..  They are made of much more than C H & O, and if they are lacking you'll end up with a bucket of retarded wannabe yeast that doesn't perform well..  A tad of some high N fertilizer helps, and tomato paste or molasses are also excellent..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 29, 2008)

born2killspam
could you please send me a pm explianing this a little more so i can do it right


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 29, 2008)

What part confuses you?  Do you know how to set up a basic fermentation?  Dissolve ~20% sugar(by mass) into warm water..  Add maybe 5% by mass molasses, or suitable yeast nutrient like tomato paste, potato water, maybe a crushed vitamine tablet etc..  Add lemon juice to bring pH to around 4.7ish..  Mix very thoroughly, let cool to ~80°F.. Add some yeast (you don't need that much since it reproduces if you do this right)..  And at that point if the yeast have a steady supply of O2 in the water they will reproduce according to the second eqn I gave, and if they can't get at dissolved O2 then they will harvest oxygen from the sugar to produce alcohol and CO2..  When the yeast seem to finish you can add more sugar and they'll pop right back into action..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 29, 2008)

now i understand 
thank you


----------

